# live shrimp...WE GOT SOME



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

If anyone is fishing the trout tournament this weekend...(https://www.facebook.com/pages/John...urnament/120001214774157?hc_location=timeline) we will have 1000 live shrimp delivered on Monday. We will keep live shrimp and Fiddlers in the store all winter long. Trying to do my best for y'all. My roots are in the surf.


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Great to hear!!!!


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you I hope I can make it your way soon


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, S. I'll send them your way


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thats fantastic!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP Y'ALL. You are not gonna believe this. Our shipment of shrimp did not arrive yesterday. After several calls to the company, the driver finally called us back. He swears he delivered our shrimp to us and was on his way back to Florida. He did not! Apparently, a rival little tackle shop, (locates a stones throw from the boat ramp) stopped the driver, claimed to be the Outpost and stole our shrimp. WTF! We do not need this kind of businessmen in Murrells Inlet. We have contacted local law enforcement and are pressing charges. Hopefully the Florida provider will make good on its error ans stock us for the weekend.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG thats awful! what a bunch of jerks


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear......... Looking to pick up 5 dozen for the tourney


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we will get more in.


Fishguts13 said:


> Sorry to hear......... Looking to pick up 5 dozen for the tourney


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

WOW...that is wrong. I would go take a walk and get the shrimp that were mine right out of their tanks. I am sure I know what shop you are talking about and I was in there once trying to find a plug for the boat, I wanted to make sure it fit before I spent the money on it so I asked if I could go out and see if it fit. The person behind the counter said "yes but if you steel from me you will never catch a fish in the inlet again." Of course I went back in and paid for it once I made sure it fit because I am an honest guy...but I hope they get their own Karma on this one and their words reflect on them.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Skink said:


> we will get more in.


Any chance you will have bloodworms.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

abass105 said:


> Any chance you will have bloodworms.


we have artificial bloodworms. to risky to have live ones this late in the year


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

scsharker18 said:


> WOW...that is wrong. I would go take a walk and get the shrimp that were mine right out of their tanks. I am sure I know what shop you are talking about and I was in there once trying to find a plug for the boat, I wanted to make sure it fit before I spent the money on it so I asked if I could go out and see if it fit. The person behind the counter said "yes but if you steel from me you will never catch a fish in the inlet again." Of course I went back in and paid for it once I made sure it fit because I am an honest guy...but I hope they get their own Karma on this one and their words reflect on them.


The initials are I.V. Marina. Ned confronted him this morning and he said "kiss my @ss" , I aint afraid of no police. He claims they were his even though the invoice says Murrells Inlet Outpost. What a DOUCHE!


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Skink said:


> The initials are I.V. Marina. Ned confronted him this morning and he said "kiss my @ss" , I aint afraid of no police. He claims they were his even though the invoice says Murrells Inlet Outpost. What a DOUCHE!


ok, not the one I was thinking about. But I still hope that the Karma gets him.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

That is just bad business! I will make sure not to go there. 

Right now, I live in an area with 3 local tackle shops. Of course they are rivals to some extent but I have not seen any negativity towards one another in terms to trying to get more customers.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

We carry no ill will towards any other tackle shop. (except this thieving one) there is plenty of business for everyone. I have no problem sending people to other shops if we dont carry what they are looking for. there are fishermen that are loyal to thier favorite shop, nothing wrong with that. Loyalty is a good thing. I have showed my roots here by offering discounts and deals to the P&S crowd. I did that when I worked on GCP too. 

Our concept is to do hunting and fishing seminars, charters...inshore and offshore, kayak excursions, bait, tackle, flea markets, fish frys, and just about anything we can do to unite fishermen and hunters. there are some here that only care about money, not the fishing and hunting community. Sorry, I think thats wrong. I will be your friend without asking for your money. It is our goal to be the best, of course. We will do this by being honest and treating people equally with respect.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

#BaitWars
#FREETHESKRIMPS14


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

hey let me know if you need a lawyer, my sister is a paralegal and her teacher specializes in contract law


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Good day Skink. Do you have any shrimp available for tomorrow?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Fishguts13 said:


> Good day Skink. Do you have any shrimp available for tomorrow?


We have about 50 doz shrimp in the store now. we caught them yesterday. we are going to go out friday and try to catch more for the tournament. not sure if our new supplier can supply us again this week


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Great see ya in the am


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Skink, How much are you Live shrimp going for? And do you have live Fiddlers right now?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

We do have live shrimp in the store right now. $5 a doz. We have local dead/salted shrimp also. I have frozen galss minnows too. Capt Ned is going out this afternoon to catch some more shrimp. We did not get the fiddlers because of what that D-BAG down at "that other bait shop" did to us. We will get some in and I believe I can keep them alive for most of the winter. What he did to us really stinks since we are a "Silver Supporter" of the tournament and he is just a parasite, not putting anything back into the fishing community


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

ok, I will see you sat morning to get some. Thanks.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

scsharker18 said:


> Hey Skink, How much are you Live shrimp going for? And do you have live Fiddlers right now?


yes sir! we have 2000 fiddlers in right now


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wish I would of read this sooner lol. I checked about the fiddlers yesterday . Was at the wash cleaning a few bushels .be back in 
tomorrow


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

surfmom said:


> hey let me know if you need a lawyer, my sister is a paralegal and her teacher specializes in contract law


oops sorry I meant my sister is going to school to be a paralegal,


----------

